# Tiempos y precision en GPS



## repepon (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola a todos,
Este es mi primera aparición. Espero estar colocando el tema donde corresponde.
El tema es que estoy desarrollando mi tesis y necesito colocar un receptor GPS. Tengo dudas con las especificaciones que figuran en las hojas de datos, lo que me esta complicando optar por uno u otro modulo receptor.
Basicamente el GPS va a trabajar sobre un velero, vehiculo que se desplaza a no gran velocidad (20Km/H). 
Los puntos importantes que debo tener en cuenta son:
-- El tiempo que requiere el módulo para indicar la posición correctamente. Esto es que, el objeto tenga que estar 1 minuto en la misma posición. Con que la frecuencia de envio sea de 1Hz es suficiente. Por otro lado si el equipo requiere que el receptor se mantenga quieto 1 minuto ya no seria util el mismo.
-- Otro punto es el tema de la precisión que maneja cada equipo. Me han dicho que esto depende de la cantidad de satelites que tenga conectados....  
Le agradezco de antemano a aquel que pueda aportar su experiencia en este sentido. Si conocen algun modulo en particular o sino, alguna ayudita sobre a que tipo de gps apuntar.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 20, 2009)

alguna vez compre un receptor GPS Tyco para hacer experimentos... pero nunca pude echarlo a funcionar, es algo que aun tengo pendiente.... en fin ... te digo lo que he escuchado

El tiempo de recepcion depende mucho de la zona donde te encuentres, el equipo necesita obtener 6 satelites para tener un calculo confiable y no es lo mismo obtener 6 satelites en medio de una ciudad con rascacielos (donde estorban edificios, alambres y cosas asi) o en medio del oceano, no creo que tu velero necesite estar estatico para tener una lectura confiable y no creo que tome mas de 30 segundos obtener la primer lectura... el resto se pueden ir tomando contra lecturas anteriores y calculos de la nueva posicion en base a rumbo y velocidad actual del velero... 

La presicion es relativamente pobre, y digo relativamente por que ronda +/- 10 metros, asi que en el oceano eso no es nada, pero en una ciudad es la diferencia entre encontrar una calle y seguirte de largo..... 

En cuanto a modulos hay muchos... solo dale a google OEM GPS module y busca una tienda que te acomode....


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola repepon.
mira.  en mi trabajo manejo mucho los gps.   (de la marca Garmin y Simrad)

la precison de ellos (por lo menos en los modelos que manejo)  es alrededor de 9 pies.  que serian  como 3 metros aprox.

mira estos modelos tienen un menu para  que indiques aproximadamente la posicion de inicio.  esto es para que cuando enciendes por primera vez tu gps el tiempo de ponerse en marcha y que te de la posicon "real", sea menor...   pero una vez que ya tiene posicon  (por lo general agarra como 9 satelites), y si lo apagas y lo vuelves a encender el tiempo que tarda en darte de nuevo la posicion es como de 20 segundos.

una vez que todo esta en marcha,  cuando tu te mueves (el receptr), la posicion nueva es casi instantanea,  me he fijado que estos tienen  (garmin) un microcontrolador  de intel que es el 386.  asi que debe ser rapido.

los aviones, son mas veloces , ya usan otro tipo de antena, que es mucho mas rapido.

los estandar, los usamos en los helicopteros  que corren en promedio 80 nudos   (alrededor de 148 km/h ), y te dan la posicion actual sin ningun problema.  claro que en el display, pues no va estar cambiando como loco,  cambia  aproxim cada 2 segundos, para que el usuario pueda leerlo.

te estoy hablando de los gps que ya tienen tu pantalla, y teclado.  y usan antena externa. conectado mediante un cable.

hay receptors de gps.  que te dan la información de la posicion mediante NMEA.  y tu ya mediante uns sfotware puedes leer esta información.

suerte.


----------



## repepon (Abr 21, 2009)

Les agradezco a ambos la respuesta, cada aporte me es muy importante.
Comento un poquito mas. Por cuestiones de tiempo optaria por un OEM GPS module ya con antena incorporada y alguna interfaz serie con NMEA. 
Estuve recorriendo casas de electronica aca en Córdoba, ARG y encontre los siguientes modulitos:
ET-332
Parallax GPS Receiver Module
(son los mas completitos , listos para emplear)

El parallax cita por ejemplo: High sensitivity (-152 dBm for tracking and -139 dBm for acquisition) cosa que no me queda muy en claro a que se refiere c/u

Estudio un poquito mas la cosa, para ver que encuentro y vuelvo por aca.

salu2 a todos
gracias!


----------



## repepon (May 12, 2009)

Adquiri el GPS de San Jose Navigation (f4-va). Vamos a ver que tal anda.....

salu2 a todos!. Gracias por el tiempo


----------

